# Lyft is egregiously stealing now.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Friday and Saturday nights now they are tripling the prices for passengers regularly and not paying the drivers more than $1.65 surge. 

These cats are going to get sued to kingdom come.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Friday and Saturday nights now they are tripling the prices for passengers regularly and not paying the drivers more than $1.65 surge.
> 
> These cats are going to get sued to kingdom come.


You are downloading your money every day, right?
This is one of the tell tale signs of a failing business - if they file BK you won't get paid.
Every day.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

You'll still get paid if they file bankruptcy, which they are not close to yet. I don't like giving away my money, so I keep instant pays to a minimum on all platforms.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You'll still get paid if they file bankruptcy, which they are not close to yet. I don't like giving away my money, so I keep instant pays to a minimum on all platforms.


NOT in the United States of America.
Subcontractors, independent contractors are WAY down on the 'get paid' list.
Lenders are in front of us, so are employees.

I been there before ... and I'll tell you what the bankruptcy referee told me: "Close your eyes. Tight. Real tight. What do you see? Well, that's what you get."


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Many lawsuits are paid through bankruptcy. I've watched this stock crash to $14 and float back up to $35. They are on the ropes, but bankruptcy isn't in the cards until another nationwide lockdown. Interestingly, Lyft is stealing from the drivers that aren't in lockdown areas to subsidize the areas where they are losing their ass where lockdowns are in force. 

I wish 10,000 deaths and the vilest of curses on this company and their offspring. May California meet a biblical doom.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Many lawsuits are paid through bankruptcy. I've watched this stock crash to $14 and float back up to $35. They are on the ropes, but bankruptcy isn't in the cards until another nationwide lockdown. Interestingly, Lyft is stealing from the drivers that aren't in lockdown areas to subsidize the areas where they are losing their ass where lockdowns are in force.
> 
> I wish 10,000 deaths and the vilest of curses on this company and their offspring. May California meet a biblical doom.


Bankruptcy has nothing to do with stock price.

Stock price is the imaginary price that people think the company is worth. Bankruptcy depends on whether or not they have the cash on hand to pay their bills.

It's very possible for uber to go into bankruptcy and get "sold" to someone like amazon because the company is still "worth something" even if they have nothing but debt and a closet full of logo crap.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Bankruptcy has nothing to do with stock price.
> 
> Stock price is the imaginary price that people think the company is worth. Bankruptcy depends on whether or not they have the cash on hand to pay their bills.
> 
> It's very possible for uber to go into bankruptcy and get "sold" to someone like amazon because the company is still "worth something" even if they have nothing but debt and a closet full of logo crap.


This is true.

More importantly the driver OP is complaining about something they agreed to do when they not only signed on but when they accepted the trip.

Finally a 1.65 surge for trips 5 miles or less is a 0.33 per mile bump. And if they are paid 0.65 per mile that is 1.5x surge.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These cats are going to get sued to kingdom come.


,,,,they didn't pay you what you agreed to? Details.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I hate both companies for their thieving and immoral ways but this is on you. We know they do this. In my area if it's busy you are an idiot for driving Lyft unless they are giving you a heck of a promo. If uber is surging and they aren't, switch to uber. 

To give you an example. Bars close here at 11pm. Lyft will run a streak from 11 to 12, $15 for 3 rides in a row. Meanwhile uber is surging $10, what do you do? You take two quick uber trips then start your Lyft streak at 11:40 after the surge is gone. You have to play them off each other.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ,,,,they didn't pay you what you agreed to? Details.


 We signed up at a $1.20 a mile with bonuses and 3x PT. Don't give me that shit.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> This is true.
> 
> More importantly the driver OP is complaining about something they agreed to do when they not only signed on but when they accepted the trip.
> 
> Finally a 1.65 surge for trips 5 miles or less is a 0.33 per mile bump. And if they are paid 0.65 per mile that is 1.5x surge.


When the "broker" is charging the pax $5-$7 a mile, you and your .33 a mile shill surge can go **** themselves.

You are all missing the point: when these companies take anything over 30% of what the pax pays, we become employees.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I hate both companies for their thieving and immoral ways but this is on you. We know they do this. In my area if it's busy you are an idiot for driving Lyft unless they are giving you a heck of a promo. If uber is surging and they aren't, switch to uber.
> 
> To give you an example. Bars close here at 11pm. Lyft will run a streak from 11 to 12, $15 for 3 rides in a row. Meanwhile uber is surging $10, what do you do? You take two quick uber trips then start your Lyft streak at 11:40 after the surge is gone. You have to play them off each other.


I take rides as a type of recognizance to see what they are up to. As soon as I catch them taking too much, they get put on mute.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

*reconnaissance


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Friday and Saturday nights now they are tripling the prices for passengers regularly and not paying the drivers more than $1.65 surge.
> 
> These cats are going to get sued to kingdom come.


Where it is written in the "vendor agreement"  that Lyft is supposed to set the ant-rate to some specified function in terms of pax-rate?

The only power that you or any other ant has is to quit. Yes, this is a nasty & brutish realization, but this is the way it is.



nosurgenodrive said:


> You'll still get paid if they file bankruptcy, which they are not close to yet. I don't like giving away my money, so I keep instant pays to a minimum on all platforms.


No you won't. You are not protected by labor laws giving the highest preference to employee's back wages; you are a vendor.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Bankruptcy has nothing to do with stock price.
> 
> Stock price is the imaginary price that people think the company is worth. Bankruptcy depends on whether or not they have the cash on hand to pay their bills.
> 
> It's very possible for uber to go into bankruptcy and get "sold" to someone like amazon because the company is still "worth something" even if they have nothing but debt and a closet full of logo crap.


Technically, corporate bankruptcy is the act of the corporation giving ownership of itself to a bankruptcy court so as to satisfy its debt obligations in a legal, structured way. The Court may choose to do with the corporation what it wishes, and the only way that the original equity holders (i.e., stockholders) get anything of value is if the debtors are fully satisfied with the settlement - and such debtors have no reason to be "nice" to the existing shareholders.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Bankruptcy has nothing to do with stock price.
> 
> Stock price is the imaginary price that people think the company is worth. Bankruptcy depends on whether or not they have the cash on hand to pay their bills.
> 
> It's very possible for uber to go into bankruptcy and get "sold" to someone like amazon because the company is still "worth something" even if they have nothing but debt and a closet full of logo crap.


Amazon would buy the husk of the corporation, which would basically be everything that the corporation used to be except for the debt.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> We signed up at a $1.20 a mile with bonuses and 3x PT. Don't give me that shit.


you did not sign a contract. You agreed to an agreement. One which can be modified with 30 days notice and then you get to agree or not to the new agreement. Seems you kept agreeing to cuts?
Seems you accept shyte and then complain about the smell? Huh.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> you did not sign a contract. You agreed to an agreement. One which can be modified with 30 days notice and then you get to agree or not to the new agreement. Seems you kept agreeing to cuts?
> Seems you accept shyte and then complain about the smell? Huh.


Says an Uber cheerleader. Who drives around its trailer park to cover gas and junk food from Walmart.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Says an Uber cheerleader. Who drives around its trailer park to cover gas and junk food from Walmart.


well, at least did you didn't call me a shill or (gag) an employee. Thanks.    

Trailer park? OK, if you say so. Walmart? I'm happy to say I have never, ever stepped foot inside a Walmart.

Try again? Or not.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Says an Uber cheerleader. Who drives around its trailer park to cover gas and junk food from Walmart.


Take that @SHalester you uber troll !!!!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

What, Lyft and Uber STILL aren't being nice to drivers??? -o:


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

All of you idiots that don't think bankruptcy and stock price have any relationship are not even mildly entertaining. If Lyft was in danger of bankruptcy, their stock wouldn't be at $39 a share. They are too busy stealing from drivers and throwing millions of dollars at Prop 22 to be in any danger of near term bankruptcy.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Friday and Saturday nights now they are tripling the prices for passengers regularly and not paying the drivers more than $1.65 surge.
> 
> These cats are going to get sued to kingdom come.


This a stupid question that I can't found an answer. We supposed to be independent contractors. Does independent contractor are supposed to make their own prices ? Is the law mention anything about that ? Is it legal that lyft set the price for drivers ? They still treat their drivers like employees even if they pay us like contractors. In my market now with uber, drivers can set their own prices and see destinations when receiving a ping. That's the way it should be for real independent contractors. Do you think lyft can be sued by not giving drivers the option to set their own prices ?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

kamelsf said:


> This a stupid question that I can't found an answer. We supposed to be independent contractors. Does independent contractor are supposed to make their own prices ? Is the law mention anything about that ? Is it legal that lyft set the price for drivers ? They still treat their drivers like employees even if they pay us like contractors. In my market now with uber, drivers can set their own prices and see destinations when receiving a ping. That's the way it should be for real independent contractors. Do you think lyft can be sued by not giving drivers the option to set their own prices ?


If fought in court, Lyft would lose. They would settle before it went to trial.

It's just a matter of time before arbitration is waved and it goes to trial. Someone will not accept a settlement offer and the lid will blow off of this can of worms.


----------



## Mabel112 (May 8, 2019)

Take your $1.65 and send Lyft a thank you note, you bum. Without Lyft, you wouldn't even exist. Bow down to your King.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kamelsf said:


> Does independent contractor are supposed to make their own prices


Lyft / Uber contract you to transport people for $ X per mile/min. You can accept their terms or not.

You are mistaken contractor for business owner. You are not a business owner when it ones to Uber or Lyft.

Uber and lyft did not ask for bids, they offered you a contract / pay structure. You, as an independent contractor can accept the terms or not accept. If you do not accept their terms, that ends the business relationship.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lyft / Uber contract you to transport people for $ X per mile/min. You can accept their terms or not.
> 
> You are mistaken contractor for business owner. You are not a business owner when it ones to Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Uber and lyft did not ask for bids, they offered you a contract / pay structure. You, as an independent contractor can accept the terms or not accept. If you do not accept their terms, that ends the business relationship.


It just make me wonder why uber let us set our own price in california. They must have a good reason to do that. I don't think they did it from the goodness of their heart. I'm still not convinced that what lyft is doing is totally legal,


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> We signed up at a $1.20 a mile with bonuses and 3x PT. Don't give me that shit.
> 
> 
> When the "broker" is charging the pax $5-$7 a mile, you and your .33 a mile shill surge can go @@@@ themselves.
> ...


What you originally signed up at is moot. 
What you agree to every time you open their app and go online is what you "signed up at" in that moment. 
Don't like it, don't drive it. And I don't blame you. Stick to your avatar name here. Only drive surge.

The broker can charge what ever the rider agrees to. 
That is their contract with the rider not you. 
Your contract with the broker has nothing to do with the rider. 
If it did then you would be paid Zero percent on a trip where the rider got the ride for free.

And, nothing they do pay wise makes you an employee. 
There are plenty of other actually valid arguments for employee status but what "percent" you get isn't one of them. 
In point of fact, what you get is part of your contract making you an IC.

Also I wouldn't drive for 33 cents a mile. Ever.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber and Lyft are about a year away from having ads on daytime tv run by class action lawyers looking for a piece of moolah. They are easy platforms to sue because of the all the egregious things they do.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You'll still get paid if they file bankruptcy, which they are not close to yet. I don't like giving away my money, so I keep instant pays to a minimum on all platforms.


I'm not familiar with US bankruptcy law, but an IC is just like any other unpaid trade account in my jurisdiciton......you are one of the last on the list AT THE BOTTOM if there is any money to be divvied up.

Remember, you are not an employee, so, act accordingly.


----------

